# New Male M&S Model...



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the new 'inspirational' model M&S are using to sell their male underwear...










Is this really what the majority of British men would love to look like?! :huh:

I know 13 year old girls would probably have his pic on their wall, but probably only because his body frame resembles a similar appearance to their fellow 13 year old boy classmates ffs...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

no!!! i'd hate to look like that.............

ok for a 10-14 year old i guess...........


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Nice pubes he's got there.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha skinny pencil neck


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I wouldn't like to look like that personally, but I an see why some people like it though..


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like he just came out of a concentration camp


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

In better shape than 90% of this forum.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LittleChris said:


> In better shape than 90% of this forum.


LMFAO!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Essentially all of my male friends would want to look like this....

Helps that he is very good looking


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> In better shape than 90% of this forum.


Sure - all's we need to do is turn vegan and stop training, then maybe one day we'll look like that too, if we're lucky..... :bounce:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

He's in better shape than that bloke from the lynx bullet ad. He's as skinny as a dead crack head!

Know the one i mean? Some buxom wench in leopard print undies turns to see skeletor... wtf?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

How old is he? i looked like that when i was about 13-14 years old lol.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

ffs there are bones sticking out his shoulders.....so is the anorexic male gonna be the new look


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Id fcuk him


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hes sooo dreamy.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If he is the new underwear model we need to see a pic of his package, not his boney little body.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

agreed. the package is obviously important.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

He is not holding alot of muscle but he is lean ,each to their own i say.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> In better shape than 90% of this forum.


*Aint that the truth..Myself included..*

*.*



Magic Torch said:


> Id fcuk him


*You'd fcuk anyone or anything..*:laugh:

*He looks emaciated to me, skin and bone and the pose is awkward..Hardly M&S usual client base is he..*


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> *Aint that the truth..Myself included..*
> 
> *.*
> 
> ...


I think the guy in your avi has about the perfect build to be a model....maybe you should send them his pic :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

IanStu said:


> I think the guy in your avi has about the perfect build to be a model....maybe you should send them his pic :whistling:


...ya nutter:lol::laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Anorexia should not be promoted, its not big or clever


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have to admit I like seeing a bit of rib and bone on my body....rather than bulk.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

he looks very very young.......i think an older model is needed for M&S imo


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Anorexia should not be promoted, its not big or clever


hahahaha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

avril said:


> he looks very very young.......i think an older model is needed for M&S imo


I agree....he should be advertising the teenage line.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


>


Now, this does NOTHING for me AT ALL! I fail to see the attraction with this type of build (can I even call it a build?)

I would fold this poor lad up like an accordian. I have bigger pea shooters than him ffs! And I bet at atleast a foot shorter I still weigh more than him!! :lol: :lol:

WRONG WRONG WRONG!!! Just my opinion. But some girls love this look/build.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Id fcuk him


How about now?










TTom is looking great since starting that diet tho, fair play...


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he looks pretty good, it's just not a look that's gonna be popular on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...nice knowing you sylar :laugh:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Sylar said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


phwoar.......knickers getting moist now!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think its good for advertising and thats what its there for. he looks better than 90% of the average people i see walking about. atleast hes not morbidly obese


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

avril said:


> phwoar.......knickers getting moist now!!!


me too!! sooooo dreeeamy...! 

Think i'll start packing lol.... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gayboy UKM style


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Needs to eat some skran!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Gayboy UKM style


lol thats better :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

WooooHoooo!!! Now yer talkin!!!

Although.... the last time I seen legs like that they were hinging oot a nest!!! Squats ma boy, squats!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Although.... the last time I seen legs like that they were hinging oot a nest!!! Squats ma boy, squats!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


L O L


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

lmao at the photoshop!

well he is in better sahpe than most on the high street, but thats what the high street is aimed at.

i was in topshop with the missus, i said i'd have a look at the mens clothing.......what a load of ****e. skinny jeans, skinny t-shirts wtf?

as someone has already said an older model is needed for m&s anyway.

or is this guy the school wear model?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Id fcuk him


Betcha wouldn't really... :whistling:


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Wouldn't mind his body fat percentage but wouldn't trade my muscle mass for it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Peter V said:


> Nice pubes he's got there.


Those are his arms mate


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Those are his arms mate


LOL:thumb:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Id fcuk him





Prodiver said:


> Betcha wouldn't really... :whistling:


He might ya know Prodiver, but he'd be using my ar5e as a condom while he did it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

and he is standing like a girl... ffs what happened to showing actual men model stuff... or do we all have to turn "metro-sexual" now... christ sakes not me...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

KRS said:


> He might ya know Prodiver, but he'd be using my ar5e as a condom while he did it.


Interesting picture that would make...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Wonder what cycles he has run?

No way you could look like that naturally! Actually surprised M&S have him as their model as in a roundabout way they are endorsing steroid usage!


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Does nothing for me, chances of him being able to pin me down on the bed are next to zero - looks too breakable


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

As much as a lot of people on here wouldnt like to hear, that is the look that a LOT of girls like. Not saying it's for me, or many people on here but if you're chasing 18" arms to pull birds then you might want to rethink your game plan IMO.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Way to skinny. May be good looking, but his build is like one of the guys who uses resistance bands and does a push ups and situps every day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

well im inspired


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> As much as a lot of people on here wouldnt like to hear, that is the look that a LOT of girls like. Not saying it's for me, or many people on here but if you're chasing 18" arms to pull birds then you might want to rethink your game plan IMO.


I haven't measured my arms. But I wouldn't say there far off that?

I haven't ever had a problem pulling or getting any bird. Infact I went thru a stage of meeting a different bird every single night.

Maybe different kettle of fish up here, but a musculary physique isn't something you see all the time, especially in clubs, so it's considrered quite unique.

But times are changing, now im starting to see bloated roid monkey 18 year olds who jab there @ss every day and go to the gym when they can be half @rsed and get wrecked and spaced out every weekend.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh aye

The fact that you can see his clavicle through his skin that clearly is horrific lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think the way he's posing aswell makes him look worse


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> I haven't measured my arms. But I wouldn't say there far off that?
> 
> I haven't ever had a problem pulling or getting any bird. Infact I went thru a stage of meeting a different bird every single night.
> 
> ...


Nah I never meant that having a muscular physique would stop you from pulling birds, rather it wouldn't necessarily increase it (we all know the old stereotype-bodybuilder with a gorgeous woman hangin off his arms lol)

Where do you go out mate? I'm out in glasgow most weekends, and I'm far from big, but compared to the hoardes of students/emos even I look like I have a bit of a build, and let me tell you I had wayyyyy more success when I was 10 stone odd than now...weird lol.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Way to skinny. May be good looking, but his build is like one of the guys who uses resistance bands and does a push ups and situps every day.


Wouldn't call him good looking, he looks like a girl!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

So come on then.... Who's knocked one off to the pic??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nah I never meant that having a muscular physique would stop you from pulling birds, rather it wouldn't necessarily increase it (we all know the old stereotype-bodybuilder with a gorgeous woman hangin off his arms lol)
> 
> Where do you go out mate? I'm out in glasgow most weekends, and I'm far from big, but compared to the hoardes of students/emos even I look like I have a bit of a build, and let me tell you I had wayyyyy more success when I was 10 stone odd than now...weird lol.


True. I like seeing a stunning bird with a bodybuilder, puts a smile on my face thinking, hes deserved that. But when I see a stunning bird with a guy that weighs less then her, I bow my head, makes me die a little inside.

Im sitting at 15.5 stone atm, everyone thinks im on gear, alough im natty. And when I go out to a club or w.e. people are more intimidated by it then welcomed by it.

I pm'd you btw.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wouldn't call him good looking, he looks like a girl!


Unfortunatly thats what a vast majority of young birds like m8, a baby faced, girly looking, straghtened hair, skinny body etc.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wouldn't call him good looking, he looks like a girl!


I think that's what is confusing some of the c0ck curious guys on here tbh. I should have put one of those black rectangles over his eyes, maybe then he'd have less wagging tongues on here?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Unfortunatly thats what a vast majority of young birds like m8, a baby faced, girly looking, straghtened hair, skinny body etc.


Well you know what they say, girls like skinny "boys" women like big strong men


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well you know what they say, girls like skinny "boys" women like big strong men


lol true. Infact it's not just saying it's complete truth. Im 19, 90% of the birds I've been with have been older then me, not just a little, my current gf is 22 but others I've been with in the past have been ranging all the way up to 36!.


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Unfortunatly thats what a vast majority of young birds like m8, a baby faced, girly looking, straghtened hair, skinny body etc.


...which are the ones that really confuse my Gaydar, gay-acting straight boys. Bizarre. Thankfully, they do nothing for me


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

This isn't just any model, this is a succulent Marks and Spensers 4st 6lb Bulimia ridden underwear model.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Cheese said:


> This isn't just any model, this is a succulent Marks and Spensers 4st 6lb Bulimia ridden underwear model.


haha...clever :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cheese said:


> This isn't just any model, this is a succulent Marks and Spensers 4st 6lb Bulimia ridden underwear model.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheese said:


> This isn't just any model, this is a succulent Marks and Spensers 4st 6lb Bulimia ridden underwear model.


Considered applying? You should do nicely :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wouldn't call him good looking, he looks like a girl!


yup I agree...he's got that half boy half girl androgenous look that everyone seems to like these days...ffs in my day you knew where you stood.. a man looked like a man and so did a woman....they were simple times..but we were happy


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

IanStu said:


> ffs in my day you knew where you stood.. a man looked like a man and so did a woman...


You mean in the 70s/80s when it was cool for men to have long hair down to their shoulders, had pony tails and sh1t, wore flamboyant shirts and had 67" flares? - Yes, very ALPHA

Right on, Granddad...! :tongue: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> You mean in the 70s/80s when it was cool for men to have long hair down to their shoulders, had pony tails and sh1t, wore flamboyant shirts and had 67" flares? - Yes, very ALPHA
> 
> Right on, Granddad...! :tongue: :lol:


oii...I aint a grandad quite yet....and I still think I would make a better model for underwear than that stick boy...i have the whole package :whistling:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

FFS the only M&S model i care about is Noemie Lenoir :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

adonis said:


> FFS the only M&S model i care about is Noemie Lenoir :thumb:


he's a bit feminine looking


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am missing the pic of him modelling the new underwear...is there one? He may have a mahoosive package ...hence boosting what he is advertising

..and she is thin but none of you are complaining about that ? why should he be big ? he is not emaciated, he is fit and healthy as is the lady ...


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> I think the way he's posing aswell makes him look worse


Yeah. The way his right arm is stretched out makes him look skinny. If he was doing a 'most muscular' pose, everyone would be saying what good condition he's in, just could do with a bit more size.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll complain Jem... she is a bit of a stick figure... needs weight on the legs, arms, shoulders... well ok all over then... shes nice enough looking and I wouldnt say no (if I werent married that is)... but I like my girls with real bodies not sticks...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

adonis said:


> FFS the only M&S model i care about is Noemie Lenoir :thumb:


I completely agree mate:thumb: She be Mighty Fine:bounce:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Aye, she is a bit on the scrawny side. And no I am not jealous before it starts!

I just think a girl should have a bit of 'cushion for pushin' so to speak!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> and she is thin but none of you are complaining about that ? why should he be big ? he is not emaciated, he is fit and healthy as is the lady ...


He doesn't look healthy to me, his bones are sticking way out of his shoulders ffs.

She looks a bit skinny too tbh, not my type - but she still has breasts, so yah, I'd tap it! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Aye, she is a bit on the scrawny side. And no I am not jealous before it starts!
> 
> I just think a girl should have a bit of 'cushion for pushin' so to speak!


These men can say nothing about jealousy - there are 5 pages of bitchy comments about this bloke for goodness sake .... :lol:

Not that I think they are jealous either ...I just think they are confusing M&S' choice of male model with what women find attractive ...

Their model is not reflective of women's opinion on a 'fit' bloke ...he is merely a clothes horse from an agency, as is Erin O'Connor whom I hasten to add is probably not most men's idea of a 'fit' female


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'd bum him he looks like a woman anyway and probably has a cock the size of most womens prawn


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

****, im bigger, and im only 15 stone, at 6ft43


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Too skinny.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Considered applying? You should do nicely :thumb:


Says the 156lb monster? with Dorian as his avi??:laugh:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

for a start he doesnt look like a man, he looks like a boy....so I dont realy understand who the campaign is aimed at....surely M&S customer base leans towards the more mature...so why have a pic of a (sorry Jem but he is) skeletal boy....just don't get it


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

IanStu said:


> for a start he doesnt look like a man, he looks like a boy....so I dont realy understand who the campaign is aimed at....surely M&S customer base leans towards the more mature...so why have a pic of a (sorry Jem but he is) skeletal boy....just don't get it


School uniforms ?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

IanStu said:


> for a start he doesnt look like a man, he looks like a boy....so I dont realy understand who the campaign is aimed at....surely M&S customer base leans towards the more mature...so why have a pic of a (sorry Jem but he is) skeletal boy....just don't get it


Maybe they're trying to appeal to a younger market.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Peter V said:


> Maybe they're trying to appeal to a younger market.


But young pubescent boys don't purchase their own underwear... They wear what mummy buys them. :confused1:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

lol, its like my body but leaner and about 3kg lighter in muscle! I guess I better lean up and get my portfolio updated.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> for a start he doesnt look like a man, he looks like a boy....so I dont realy understand who the campaign is aimed at....surely M&S customer base leans towards the more mature...so why have a pic of a (sorry Jem but he is) skeletal boy....just don't get it


Yes Ian, IMO M&S' choice of model is flawed, I agree with you there !

I was dismissing the notion that this is what women find attractive which had you all up in arms ! - they don't - Someone should tell M&S that we all want a big burly beefcake with a nice tight package ...far more appealing :thumb:

Still do not think he is skeletal, this is a slightly warped view I think - he is thin, yes, but not unhealthily so...


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like he needs to eat a few more pies to me!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ahhh this seems to be the 'man' of the time, see them everywhere. Extremely small, tight tshirts, skinny jeans and the size of a ten year old girl, we should all aspire to look like him one day.....anorexic is the 'in' thing right now in case you didnt know.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

such a dreamboat.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yes Ian, IMO M&S' choice of model is flawed, I agree with you there !
> 
> I was dismissing the notion that this is what women find attractive which had you all up in arms ! - they don't - Someone should tell M&S that *we all want a big burly beefcake with a nice tight package* ...far more appealing :thumb:
> 
> Still do not think he is skeletal, this is a slightly warped view I think - he is thin, yes, but not unhealthily so...


The sad thing is when i buy my pants...I tend to buy the ones being modeled by the guy with biggest muscles and most impressive package....I'm so fvckin shallow...I'm an ad mans dream....I always think I'm gonna look the same in em....then i get home try em on and low and behold..a pathetic drip in big baggy pants....I never learn though...I'm a sucker for glossy advertising:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> The sad thing is when i buy my pants...I tend to buy the ones being modeled by the guy with biggest muscles and most impressive package....I'm so fvckin shallow...I'm an ad mans dream....I always think I'm gonna look the same in em....then i get home try em on and low and behold..a pathetic drip in big baggy pants....I never learn though...I'm a sucker for glossy advertising:confused1:


stop trying for the sympathy vote Ian...I know your game :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> stop trying for the sympathy vote Ian...I know your game :lol:


LOL...busted


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> LOL...busted


don't worry - it worked - I much prefer the underdog to the cocky b8stard even if it was pretend ... :thumb:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a couple of women get in the cab the other day and i got talking to them about this kind of thing!

They got in on Kings Road, Chelsea and asked how old i was and if i minded them taking a pic and my details, get this, coz they worked for Storm model agency!!! (it was a hot day so i did have a little t shirt on with my shades and hollywood stubble so maybe not that surprising!!!! :lol: )

They were off to Westfield Shopping centre to scout people. She said the "model market" is flooded with "skinny, ill lookinig boys and if you've got an "older, bigger look there's money to be made".

And no, i havn't heard anything back from them!!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> don't worry - it worked - I much prefer the underdog to the cocky b8stard even if it was pretend ... :thumb:


yes I need to work on the cocky [email protected] approach..its not yielding the results I had hoped for...most disappointing :confused1:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Id tap that


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheese said:


> This isn't just any model, this is a succulent Marks and Spensers 4st 6lb Bulimia ridden underwear model.


Lmfaoooo, repped.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Although.... the last time I seen legs like that they were hinging oot a nest!!! Squats ma boy, squats!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Built like the gable end of a pound note so he is.... 



MaKaVeLi said:


> Well you know what they say, girls like skinny "boys" women like big strong men


Never a truer word spoken lol

That boy looks revolting... the only thing I'd want to do to him is feed him lol 

The look is popular though... I was out last weekend with my mate and her ex appeared with 4 other guys.... they are all male ballet dancers and every one of them had that funny not-quite-male-not-quite-female look.... you know they way artists used to paint angels? They were all in decent physical shape but 100% androgynous facially. Thing that got me was the minute they walked in, practically every female in the place flocked to them :confused1:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Built like the gable end of a pound note so he is....


TeeeHeeeHeee! I used that one earlier today too! See us short ass blondes must think alike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> TeeeHeeeHeee! I used that one earlier today too! See us short ass blondes must think alike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep 

Other apt descriptions for said youth include:

*Like a skeleton with a skin graft

*Seen more fat on a chip

*Ye'd get more muscle *mussel* in a wee gless jar fae the chippy

:tongue:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

*More meat on a butchers pencil.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

he looks like he needs to come to my house for a big plate o mince n tatties!!

all i want to do to him is breast feed him...


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

lmao my sister is 12 and she said he abit thin maybe he'd be on the walls on 10-11 year old girls haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

he is very skinny but unfortunaltly like mentioned alot of lasses like this look, im 22 and alot of my female friends would love that look in there lad, mainly because of their music interests , alot into the whole ''new unheard of indie band'' type and love the skinny jean look. i wonder how much he would weigh though , say he is av height for a teen 5'9-5'11, ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> In better shape than 90% of this forum.


Due to the lack of food :lol:

Are you in this 90% or not? I cant see you in that pic, Dorians too big


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I wouldn't be p1ssed off if I looked like that tbh. Could do a lot worse.

J


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I wouldn't be p1ssed off if I looked like that tbh. Could do a lot worse.
> 
> J


I would. I would have lost about 5 stone lol


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

lets be honest. guys like this are never go to sell pants. most women find them horrible.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why the fuk would you need clothes if you look like that!!!!!!!!! that is the look of the ultimate male!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

avril said:


> he looks like he needs to come to my house for a big plate o mince n tatties!!
> 
> *all i want to do to him is breast feed him...*


Reeeeaaaally.... thats it I am losing weight...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

godsgifttoearth said:


> lets be honest. guys like this are never go to sell pants. most women find them horrible.


Good..... less competition for me then


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good..... less competition for me then


Aye Zar, It's a good thing we're not 'most wimen'!!! :lol:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

skinny is in....well...it is outside of bodybuilding...


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd hate to be that thin. but as mentioned above, it seems the skinny look on blokes is sort of fashionable at the moment. Fcuk knows why.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

dave20 said:


> I'd hate to be that thin. but as mentioned above, it seems the skinny look on blokes is sort of fashionable at the moment. Fcuk knows why.


typical lol spend all my time trying to get big then all of a sudden every1 wants to be skinny!! well fvck that haha


----------

